
Firefox Now Offers a More Private Browsing Experience - reubenmorais
https://blog.mozilla.org/blog/2015/11/03/firefox-now-offers-a-more-private-browsing-experience/
======
Scarbutt
Will this interfere with Privacy Badge and uBlock Origin? Unlike Chrome,
Firefox doesn't have the option to disable addons for private mode.

